# Tally is molting, have some molting tally photos!



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

He really needs his nails trimmed.
a trip to the vet is in order!

























His tail feathers look AWFUL, I honestly think there are like two feather total on his rear end, but it LOOKS like more are growing in they're just super short (but thick like the tail feathers) somebody please tell me this is normal 

























him and I


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahaha cute cockatiels <3 Tally is really good at posing!


----------



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

aquaabby13 said:


> Hahaha cute cockatiels <3 Tally is really good at posing!


Tally says thanks :3 he is quite the ham sometimes, other times when i get the camera out he will pose, until it makes the click sound of about to take a photo then he puts his head down to be out of frame lol, and if i try to take photos of him in his cage he hides behind his toys.
he's a funny little guy.


----------

